# Liquid storage: only in garage or ok from kitchen foyer to garage?



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

With my ongoing garage organization spree going on, one of the things I must tackle is the "correct" way to store wood shop essential liquids, chemicals, and such items. I'll have to research what stays in the garage and what can safely be possibly located in the foyer entry from kitchen to garage (as seen in picture below), hence my posing of the question of what is safe and not safe.
Example: my titebond II glue gallon jugs & GluBots I would like to keep in the foyer due to the garage temp down near 40 or below when it's bone chilly out…and yet to be determined how warm/hot it will get during summer months since I've added drywall ceiling in the fall. What shall I do for this bare bones empty looking foyer? I could go french cleats for flexibility of "now" wood working/"future" kitchen related or start constructing cabinetry and/or overhead shelving. The right side I have 9" from door, left side is 5".


----------



## wuddoc (Mar 21, 2008)

Safe storage should be considered using Material Safety Data Sheets (MSDS) that are available for all chemicals. Your supplier(s) should have free copies of these or point you to an online location.

The sheets discuss storage, breakdown of chemicals, risk to individuals health, first aid etc.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Hmmm…. I got Acetone and Mineral spirits stored in the cabinet under the bathroom sink. I have a couple gallons of enamel paint in the bottom drawer of a desk. There is a shelf full of stains, finishes and glues/epoxies in the spare room. If any of it was out in the garage, I'd never be able to find it 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

If you have kids, grand-kids, neighbor kids that visit etc etc, probably not a good idea to store them inside unless you plan to make a vault and lock them down with security to rival nuclear weapons.

Having a MSDS book just in case someone ingests something is a good idea. Sure they have them online but a ounce of prevention is worth a ton of reaction and a printed paper in a book is much easier to reference. Do many do this, probably not. I certainly am no safety guru but I worked in Hazmat in Iraq so from experience I can tell you it was quick to determine what to do with a MSDS book on hand.

Something to consider in bringing chemicals in the house is spills. As in how bad of a stain will it leave and if your spouse will break out the laser beams of death for staining the carpet. Also making the house reek of lacquer because you forgot to cap it and it spilled, you guessed it = laser beams of death.

They do have several designs on Pinterest for making a cabinet using various methods to maintain a constant temp.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I have a flammable cabinet that I keep wait for it--flammables in, and a note book with my MSDS sheets. 
I probably don't have a sheet on everything but I try to keep it updated as much as possible. 
The Fire inspector likes to see that when they come around the shop for yearly inspections. 
Latex just goes into a regular storage cabinet, glues stay outside on the shelf. It doesn't get too cold where I am to create problems with it.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

So it's time to look up MSDS paperwork on chemicals, while keeping in mind smelly/toxic fumes, and an actual flammable cabinet. This DIY flammable cabinet video really helped answer some questions:




View on YouTube


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

You want your water based chemicals indoors to protect them, If there are Children around keep them up high out of reach on the foyer shelves or inside a kitchen cabinet. Oil based and flammable chemicals can be stored inside or out IF they are unopened. Once opened they need to stay out in the garage so the fumes don't collect and create a fire hazard. It's best not to keep too many flammable items around at a time. If you need to keep a selection of flammable chemicals around all the time, then follow Jbays suggestion and get a fire safe storage cabinet to keep them in. Bathroom vanity's and desk drawers are not the place to store dangerous chemicals.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks like you have pretty high ceiling above that door. Maybe build a full-width cabinet above the door, and keep a 3-step folding stool folded against the wall for when you need it. The cabinet could be done to match kitchen cabinets so it sorta blends in with the rest of the house. 
.
.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Would you be storing them inside the space in the photograph or in a room/closet off to one side? It may be helpful to keep in mind that the route out should always be clear, or if paramedics had to enter exit your home with a stretcher would the stuff get in the way? A clear hallway is not a waste of space, but indeed a very good use of space.


----------



## OSB (Dec 16, 2016)

I lucked out and got a pretty good size flammables cabinet for free when my previous employer upgraded. Like any good flammables cabinet it has self closing doors and a drywall lining which generates steam when heated in a fire which controls the interior temperature and displaces air to keep your flammables from burning up right away.

Anything that evaporates easily should be stored outside so you are not breathing vapors all the time.

Anything that has an endothermic reaction like epoxy resin should probably be stored away from other flammables.

You should probably think about safe storage as you buy chemicals but it usually happens after the fact.


----------

